# AF PAINS 5 DAYS AFTER ET - IS THIS NORMAL???



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Just logged onto this site so not sure if i'm using it correctly.

I had my embryo transfer on Friday, 2 grade 1 embryos put back in.  Yesterday and today i have started having really bad period pains,  my stomache is not too bad, but my back is really sore and the tops of my legs are aching too. I normally experience these pains a few days before my period, then they get a million times worse as i have grade 4 endometriosis.

Anyway,  do you think it is too soon to think it is all over with or does this seem fairly normal?  I called the clinic yesterday and she said the cramps would be down to my ovaries, but i dont understand how I would have the pain in my back and legs if its my ovaries?

Has anyone else experienced these pains 4 to 5 days after embryo transfer?  if so have you got a BFP?  or shall I prepare myself for the worst?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nicky ~ welcome to FF 

This all sounds really normal hun and nothing to worry about. Here's a fab link about AF pains:

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Hope that helps. Why don't you come and join the 2ww testers thread too......everyone's very friendly and you'll find some others testing around the same time as you:

*JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142247.45

Lots of luck with your 2ww......everything crossed for a fabulous BFP  

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lizzie,

Thanks a lot for the links you sent me,  I feel much better after reading that a lot of people get pains during the 2ww and still get BFP.

Not sure how to join the other link, i'll have a play around and see if i can figure it out
x


----------



## lyndseylou (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Nicky
I having exactly the same as you although my pain was from day 2. Im now on day 5 also and the pain is gettin unbearable is yours severe also?


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lyndsey

Yes the pains are quite bad, they are not so bad in my tummy but more in my lower back, which is normally where i get a lot of pain before and during my period.
I have called the clinic again today and the nurse said it is normal to have these pains as it is my ovaries causing the pain.  She said the back pain could be due to a urine infection but i told her that i have had these in the past and it is not the same type of pain, plus it is not hurting when i go to the toilet.
She advised me to take a couple of paracetamol and if the pain does not ease take some co-codamol..
I read the poll which Lizzie sent me last night and it seems that loads of people of get these pains and still get a BFP, but i think for your own piece of mind, ring your clinic and let them know what you are experiencing.

Hope everything goes well for you, good luck

Nicky x


----------

